# Losing my mind. Wedding Madness!



## Deda (Feb 2, 2010)

Ok, so my daughter is getting married in May.  My mom is an accomplished seamstress and was going to make THE DRESS.  She had surgery just before Christmas and her recovery is taking longer than expected so she won't be able to do the sewing thing. 

So..... I'm delving into Haute Couture.  I've always made her prom dresses and I've sewn costumes for all the school plays for over 15 years.  I've done some costuming for Community theater, I even made 2 wedding dresses for Tommy Shaw's ex-wife, one in white and an identical one in black.  But this is stress, my OWN babies wedding dress.







This is the dress Sarah has her heart set on.  It's only $6000, a bargain! LOL,  I've figured out the pattern, looked at some samples of French lace for the bodice and worked out most of the kinks.  

I'm going to make it first from bleached muslin, I'll send her that one to try on and mark with the alterations then she can send it back to me and I'll make the "real" one.  Then, again, I'll send it her in LA where she'll have her tailor hem and bustle it with her wedding shoes on.

Wish me luck.
Anyone have any great tips, ideas, pointers?


----------



## Jody (Feb 2, 2010)

OMG Deda that is a GORGEOUS dress.  I am POSITIVE you will do your daughter proud.  Don't stress, it will be beautiful.


----------



## tamarajane (Feb 2, 2010)

Deda don't worry!  You are soooooooooooo talented and creative.  I'm sure it will be absolutely beautiful!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dagmar88 (Feb 3, 2010)

That dress is so tasteful!
It's normal for you to stress out, your baby girl is getting married!


----------



## Deda (Apr 18, 2010)

OK, she's here.  I have my hands on her!

Sarah came home for her bridal shower.  It was so much fun to have my daughter and my friends in the same room!  Our Sibi was there, and so was my mom, my aunt and a few of my other friends.

Best part is that we finally got to fit the dress to her skinny little body!





This is Sarah and my mom, with my Aunt Bo holding the dress up in the back.

It's going to be an amazing dress!
And a beautiful wedding!


----------



## Chay (Apr 18, 2010)

Deda, you did a wonderful job. It's truely stunning!


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh wow! Amazing job...


----------



## ChrissyB (Apr 18, 2010)

Beautiful!
It looks exactly like the picture!


----------



## agriffin (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh wow!  She looks gorgeous!  What a beautiful dress and a beautiful time for your family...and to be able to tell her kids and grandkids about the dress and who it was made by will be a wonderful story to pass down.


----------



## dagmar88 (Apr 19, 2010)

owh, Deda, she looks like a 1000000 $!!!


----------



## Healinya (Apr 19, 2010)

Will you make me a wedding dress? Not for wedding tho - just an average Saturday night.... please... lol AMAZING!!!


----------



## xyxoxy (Apr 22, 2010)

I have to say... yours looks BETTER than the original. More elegant.


----------



## Deda (May 14, 2010)

Mom did almost all of the dress, I sourced and helped.  (oh the power of a whine).

Here's my girl on her day. That's all the grandparents with the happy couple.


----------

